# Smoant Battlestar 200W



## Nailedit77 (12/9/16)

510 threading connection with spring-loaded center pin;
Stainless steel connector supports atomizer up to 25mm diameter;
Variable wattage: 1~200W;
Temperature control: 200'F~600'F / 100'C~300'C;
TC mode: Ni / Ti / SS / NC / TCR;
VW mode supports resistance low to 0.1 ohm, TC mode supports low to 0.05 ohm;
OLED display;
Powered by 2 x 18650 batteries (batteries not included);
Magnet battery cover;
Micro-USB charging port

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (12/9/16)

Basically a RX2/3 but with magnetic back cover....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/9/16)

I dont like these designs. For 3 battery mods they make sense but on 2 battery mods.

2 battery mods are still decent for the pockets. but with this shape you basically defeat that due to width.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Coldcat (9/12/16)

I'm love with the yellow one. Wondering if it's a good buy. I'm the type that likes to make smart buys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KarlDP (9/12/16)

Yeah also dig the yellow one. Been eyeing the battlestar for a while now. Who stocks local?


----------



## Rafique (9/12/16)

Vapeking

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KarlDP (9/12/16)

Rafique said:


> Vapeking


Thanks man


----------



## MikeVape (9/12/16)

Already own one, and got to say for me its better than the Realeaux as i have one to.


----------



## Smoky Jordan (9/12/16)

MikeVape said:


> Already own one, and got to say for me its better than the Realeaux as i have one to.


What aspects are better @MikeVape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape (12/12/16)

Smoky Jordan said:


> What aspects are better @MikeVape


For Me the Look and feel is way better, its more of a personal preference.


----------



## Smoky Jordan (12/12/16)

MikeVape said:


> For Me the Look and feel is way better, its more of a personal preference.


I can dig that... thanks


----------

